# Blue anthelia - rare- live coral



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Not my auction..

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLUE-ANTHELIA-R...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1307


----------

